# Naturally Unnatural Natural



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Or not....

In the Southeastern USA, Tulip Poplar bark is a popular home siding, as it ages well and has a very classic and natural look. Recently, I acquired a few pieces that had been used for siding and decided to make a slingshot with it. First, I stabilized the bark by vacuum infusing an acrylic resin that is heat activated. This effectively removed all air from every pore in the wood and replaced it with resin. The end product is a natural laminate that is the bark of the tree itself. The front of the slingshot is one single piece of bark bonded to the aluminum. The back of the slingshot is simply SpectraPly with another piece of the bark as a palmswell. By being stabilized, the bark was much easier to shape, polish, and finish. The result is a naturally unnatural natural-like slingshot.

How it was originally used:










and how it made a slingshot:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh now that just looks incredible. You are an innovator sir!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Naturally outstanding Nathan! Congratulations on a fantastic job !


----------



## jhinaz (Jan 16, 2013)

Gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous! - John


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Very Very nice work


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

So very classy looking. Wow, Nathan!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Very nice Nathan! As always.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Beautiful Result, nice combination of colors!


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice use of un-natural naturals! Excellet look.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Love it. Awesome results with that wood.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is a beauty!!

And perhaps this will encourage some to dress up their flipkung and show us more examples of dressed Flipkungs.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

dude you are like the king midas :king: of slingshots whatever you touch involving shooters turns to gold


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Cool shooter Nathan, thanks for sharing.


----------



## kubys (Mar 28, 2012)

I really love the combination of bark and aluminium. Perfectly done. Really artistic piece.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

You're always coming up with awesome designs and ideas!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Kind of at a loss for words with this....

But I'll try anyhow.

The childish side of me wants to think of it as the ultimate zombie slingshot, but really it is far too beautiful for that.

Top shelf, no doubt. Simply stated..... really cool!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I admire and understand the work required to make a masterpiece of high quality.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

What a masterpiece :wub: !


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

Very nice... and a unique shooter. I've never seen tulip poplar siding before, learned something new today.

Thanks,

Vs


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Wow Zeeee dude! That is very cool! Nice work! I am always impressed with your skills! Super AWESOME!!!!! also loved your video on the catusjuice! I gotta have me some of that! Thanks for being so sharing with information! You are the slingshot one stop GURU! Keep up the good work!


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

This thing is amazing. I applaud you sir.


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

What a beautiful combination, lovely.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Your creativity and craftsmanship just keeps reaching new heights Bud! Unreal! Awesome Slingshot!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Something new here. I am with "all-natural", but I admit the stabilized wood is practically eternal and does not need maintenance. A work of functional art. Bravo Nathan.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Amazing work from a true Master...


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Incredible


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

First Class! That's not your Global Trade is it? :nono:


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Stunning work !
Gives a whole new meaning to the bark on concept 
And with at least 4 different banding options its functional and versitile !


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks all. I am now looking at every tree differently. Expect more barkshots from me in the coming months.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Great vision and craftsmanship, coming together perfectly.


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

yet another piece of art ... beautiful shooter


----------



## EchoDelta (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow wow and wow!!! That is the coolest slingshot I have ever seen!!! Amazing work!!!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautifully creative! I have many tulip poplars surrounding my home and have hated them from the time I purchased the home to this day since they now have reached over 100 foot in height. The wood is virtually unusable for burning as it burns too quickly and makes too much ash, drains sap all summer, and is a filthy tree in the fall. Never thought of any use for the bark BN (Before Nathan), as it unheard of as siding up north. Live and learn!


----------



## MrRRSP (Jul 26, 2011)

☆☆☆☆☆


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

amazing


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Love it! A knock out piece of work. Thumbs way up for more bark.


----------



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

Very nice man keep up the good work


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

wouldn't it been most mens dream to own her, but they never will :rofl:

Phenomenal slingshot!!!!!


----------

